

Ask HN: How do I come up with a name for my startup? - instaheat

See title. I&#x27;ve done everything I can think of, and am not coming up with anything. I&#x27;ve searched synonyms of words matching what we do, looked into other languages, looked into naming firms, etc.<p>Haven&#x27;t had that &quot;Eureka! That&#x27;s it!!&quot; Moment.<p>Can you help or have suggestions?<p>I think Uber is great. AirBNB is great. Google naturally. Simple and concise.<p>What do we do?<p>Think Facebook events + Meetup.com + Crowdtilt + Eventbrite + Some special sauce<p>Basically, looking to make meeting up with friends and organizing events&#x2F;gathering easier.
======
wspeirs
It's really just a matter of sitting around with friends and brainstorming.
The only thing that really matters is if the domain name is open. Having a
.com domain isn't as important as it once was. You can also use tools like
[http://www.panabee.com/](http://www.panabee.com/)

Just be careful when you're checking the domain name. I've heard of companies
(I won't mention any because I'm not 100% sure it's true) that will purchase
your domain name in a few days if you don't buy it. So if you find something
open and even think you'll use it, spend the $10 now and secure it. My
$0.02...

~~~
josephwesley
I can't point to any conclusive evidence of this, but I'm convinced when I
used GoDaddy, they purchased the domains I tried a few days later. Based on
that, even though it is inconclusive, I'd recommend using someone else when
checking to see if the name is taken.

~~~
instaheat
I believe it. Which is why I only use namecheap.com for my searches.

F*%k GoDaddy. You too Bob Parsons.

------
samuell
CU (dot io is free and dot com for sale ... :) )

------
homarp
.events domain are now available.

friends.events is even available (the.events is gone though)

